# Question on ATF and Shotgun



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey I had a question for you guys

Say you wanted to get one of these










and turn it into this (legally)










How would this be registered? Would it be a Short bbl Shotgun or a AOW?
My best guess is that it would be an AOW. Is that right?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't answer your specific question, but may I ask why do you need a sawed-off shotgun? I've wondered why anyone needs or for what purpose would one use a sawed-off shotgun.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> I can't answer your specific question, but may I ask why do you need a sawed-off shotgun? I've wondered why anyone needs or for what purpose would one use a sawed-off shotgun.


For fun! I have no NEED for one but It looks like it would be a fun little range toy and conversation piece


----------



## gdog (May 20, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> For fun! I have no NEED for one but It looks like it would be a fun little range toy and conversation piece


Google for Randy Weaver and Ruby Ridge.It would not be fun to shoot any way.

Ed


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Good question. I wouldn't do that to a beautiful SxS though. They just don't make 'em much anymore. I'd do that to an over-under or singleshot.

How you convert the external hammers to internal ones is a different story.:smt110


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

gdog said:


> Google for Randy Weaver and Ruby Ridge.It would not be fun to shoot any way.
> 
> Ed


No. Randy Weaver only took a couple inches off of the butt. It was only the OAL that they tried to get him on. Not the barrel length. And it wasn't done through legal channels not that the government had any business slaughtering his family anyway.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

gdog said:


> Google for Randy Weaver and Ruby Ridge.


What do they have to do with it?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Revolver said:


> ... I wouldn't do that to a beautiful SxS though. They just don't make 'em much anymore. ....


Same here.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> What do they have to do with it?


If you don't get thier permission for you to do what you want with your own property and pay them for it they can come do to you what they did to them.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> If you don't get thier permission for you to do what you want with your own property and pay them for it they can come do to you what they did to them.


So you can buy a gun, then legally mod it, and they can do that?! I have never heard of that!


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

aow because it has a pistol grip. do the pistol grip first so you dont have to worry about registering it has an sbs while the full stock is on with the short barrel. 

loop holes kick ass.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I believe reconNinja is correct. What he means is if you cut the barrel first, to make a short-barreled shotgun (SBS), then you would have to register it a second time to "make" an any other weapon (AOW). The tax stamp for an SBS is $200; $5 for an AOW.

Whichever you choose, make sure you have the ATF-approved form in-hand BEFORE you do any alteration. You can download your Form 1 for free from here http://www.titleii.com/ . Do double-sided printing to have the Form 1 printed on one page vice two, or the ATF will reject it and you'll have to start over.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I forgot to ask: You do live in a state where these firearms are allowed, right?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I forgot to ask: You do live in a state where these firearms are allowed, right?


Yeah, I live in Oregon :mrgreen:

Only $5?! Wow!

If I wanted to do this I don't think I would be able to do it my self. I would have to wait for the stamp and take that and the gun to a gunsmith.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Seriously, U need to contact the ATF directly and ask - just so U get it correct. U can't afford a mistake like this by getting bad advice online.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Seriously, U need to contact the ATF directly and ask - just so U get it correct. U can't afford a mistake like this by getting bad advice online.


Oh I know! I am not going to do this now so I was just wondering. If I were, I would give them a call to know for sure


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Yeah, I live in Oregon :mrgreen:
> 
> Only $5?! Wow!
> 
> If I wanted to do this I don't think I would be able to do it my self. I would have to wait for the stamp and take that and the gun to a gunsmith.


Whups...don't get too excited. I made a mistake (it WAS pretty early in the morning). It's a $5 transfer fee if you buy one already registered, like from a dealer; it's $200 if you start from scratch, because -you- are the manufacturer or "maker".

You CAN do it yourself. Fill out the Form 1, get fingerprinted, get a passport size photo, put it through whatever process your state requires. After you get done with the state, ship everything off to the ATF with a money order for $200. It's really pretty easy.

This link http://www.atf.treas.gov/pub/nfab/index.htm will take you to an information list of NFA items on the ATF web site. One is like an FAQ, with the phone number of the NFA processing facility in West VA at the bottom.

If you have any questions, I'll be glad to try and give you an answer. Use [email protected]. Good luck!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> Whups...don't get too excited. I made a mistake (it WAS pretty early in the morning). It's a $5 transfer fee if you buy one already registered, like from a dealer; it's $200 if you start from scratch, because -you- are the manufacturer or "maker".
> 
> You CAN do it yourself. Fill out the Form 1, get fingerprinted, get a passport size photo, put it through whatever process your state requires. After you get done with the state, ship everything off to the ATF with a money order for $200. It's really pretty easy.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks alot for your help!


----------

